# Anyone go to sleep to try to escape depression?



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

When I get very depressed I usually just taking some sleeping pills and go to sleep to try to escape from it all. In my dreams my depression and anxiety cannot seem to find me. Anyone do the same?


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

I have a tendancy to sleep alot anyways but when I am depressed its really bad.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Noca,

I am sorry to hear that you are having to take sleeping pills. Like Do I?, my depression makes me sleep a lot more than I should.

Please be careful,


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

I do that too. When I'm depressed I usally have no energy whatsoever and I feel pretty dead, but if I just go lie down I wouldn't fall asleep because I have so much going through my head. It's so much easier to just take a couple sleeping pills.


----------



## emptybottle (Jan 3, 2005)

I can't get a prescription for sleeping pills, so I use Tylenol PM. It only helps you sleep the first few times you take it. It's starting to lose its effect. I've been lying awake every night feeling depressed lately.


----------



## 13times (Dec 24, 2004)

There have been times when I've tried to sleep a lot to escape depression. Sometimes, it works for a while. The problem I have is that SA and depressing thoughts/images find their way into my dreams. :troll


----------



## littlenonni (Sep 14, 2005)

yeah i find im more tired and lazy when im depressed.morning is best when i have slight energy boost then after that all i can think of is how much im looking forward to going to bed :fall


----------



## BeNice (Jan 2, 2004)

I like Ambien and I wish I could get it prescribed. Taking one at around 7:30-8:00 on a Friday night, for example.


----------



## fauxmementomori (Sep 15, 2005)

I like to sleep whenever i can (if i can fall asleep), but lately i have been waking up in a cold sweat with my heart pounding and racing like crazy. Now its in my dreams :?


----------



## Goran (Dec 9, 2003)

no, i'm not depressed. but i do sleep to escape reality.


----------



## missnat84 (Dec 31, 2004)

Depression makes me feel tired all the time,so i sleep whenever i can to escape the misery living inside my head :rain


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

Yes, i can get really depressed and thus can't do anything but sleep or lie around doing nothing. I wish i could take sleeping pills but my parents wouldn't let me, fearing i might overdose :um.


----------



## dismal_dame (Aug 7, 2005)

I do the same thing. Mostly during the weekend because this is when I'm alone and feel really out of it. 

I'll wake up long enough to eat and take another sleeping pill. This is what I do mostly every weekend. When I wake up I tend to feel more depressed and sorry for myself so I just go back to sleep.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Yes! Almost every weekend is spent like this. I wonder that having my insomnia scripts isn't actually a bad thing for me.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Time to escape reality again, good night.


----------



## androgyne (Aug 4, 2005)

I do this sometimes when I'm depressed, but I try not to because it's too easy for me to slip into parasuicidal stuff when I start doing it. (more sleeping pills each time, reaching dangerously high but not deadly doses)


----------



## SVIIC (Apr 15, 2005)

Pfft! I wish. I'm practically an insomniac. I've found it hard to sleep for years and years. Maybe it's OCD or maybe it's just that I'm so depressed, I dunno. I just don't find a bed all that comfortable or... a good place to sleep. Although I'm going through an easy enough to sleep phase right now.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I am not having that much trouble sleeping either. I had some panic/anxiety flareups this past week and still managed to sleep without extra medication. Unfortunately, I am sleeping more than I probably should and it is pushing my day back. I probably should try to go to bed earlier or something.


----------



## CodeWeasel (Aug 11, 2005)

I have far too much trouble sleeping. When I'm depressed (wich I am at the moment) I just spend the majority of my time lying around the house, binging on sugar.


----------



## r0ck0ut (Jun 17, 2005)

At one point I was sleeping like 15 hours a day it would be dark out by the time I got up. Kinda of just shut myself down and only got up to eat and what not.


----------



## Thumbelina (Sep 5, 2005)

I haven't had to do it lately. But in the past I have taken codeine pills to fall asleep so I wouldn't have to think about my problems.


----------



## ShyViolet (Nov 11, 2003)

Yes, sleep is my only friend. What sucks is sometimes I sleep too much and I feel crappy when I finally get up... and then because I feel like crap I just want to go back to bed.


----------



## kimipoo (Feb 11, 2005)

When I was at the worst point of my depression, I'd be so exhausted that I'd come home from class everyday and crash for a couple hours just to escape the self-deprecating thoughts that would be running through my head all day long... I don't know if it helped or hurt me but it certainly was a nice release and escape from the reality of my own mental battles.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

Well I usually sleep in late, and dont want to wake up because life is so meaningless.. then lately I've been going to sleep early, like at 9pm( usually I go to sleep at 11-12pm), just because I'm bored and I want to kill time.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

ShyViolet said:


> Yes, sleep is my only friend. What sucks is sometimes I sleep too much and I feel crappy when I finally get up... and then because I feel like crap I just want to go back to bed.


Yeah I know. I've noticed that if I get about 12+ hours of sleep, the next day I feel all weird and nervous. It's a strange sensation.


----------



## murderedpsyche (Sep 11, 2005)

missnat84 said:


> Depression makes me feel tired all the time,so i sleep whenever i can to escape the misery living inside my head :rain


Ditto.


----------



## Stranger (Sep 26, 2005)

Guilty as charged. I pop a couple of Xanax and snooze when I'm depressed.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Heh, I went through this past weekend and slept like crazy. I can't remember if I even took my medication like I was supposed to. I guess it is better than having to take an antipsychotic to sleep like I had to earlier this year.

I was worried that I would mess up my sleep patterns because I took a two-hour nap Saturday and Sunday night.

I guess it is since I don't have much to look forward to during the weekends, I just sleep. :stu


----------



## becca (Dec 14, 2003)

yeah, I've been sleeping a lot lately. Up until last week I was so hyper, excited, euphoric. I love that part of being bipolar...but when I become depressed it's the worst, uggggh, can't stand it. I slept till 3 in the afternoon today. it's just so hard to get out of it.


----------



## Jsmoke (Sep 28, 2005)

in the past week my fears of failure and S.A have been working there way into my dreams as well.


----------



## MiThBo (Sep 28, 2005)

I find that all I usually do is sleep when I'm bored but I know I shouldn't. I'd rather get out and do something but I don't want to go out by myself and i don't want to bother anyone.


----------



## tissues (Oct 1, 2005)

You can have SA in your dreams? That's so disheartening.


----------



## Hannah (Oct 2, 2005)

yeah, if i wake up and feel super low, i'll force myself back to sleep. sometimes in the evening too.


----------



## BeautifullyDemented (Oct 17, 2005)

I do it a lot. When I'm depressed I'll just lay in bed and sleep. It's horrible, since I love to have energy and do things. I can't even bring myself to drag my body to the computer sometimes...


----------



## schitzophreniic (Dec 24, 2004)

When my girlfriend broke up with me i couldnt sleep or eat for days, i went out to buy pills to sleep. It didnt help, i got sick. I dunno, marijuana or oil helps.


----------



## gavotte (Oct 17, 2005)

Yes, I also do that (I just did today, in fact..). Even if I'm not really tired, I can almost always manage to get to sleep. It's usually from afternoon to early evening, about three hours. I don't do it in the morning, though; I'm pretty compulsive about needing to wake up early all the time.


----------



## NÃ¶liena (Oct 1, 2005)

If I could somehow get away with it, I don't think I would ever get out of bed. Except maybe to shower and eat, lol.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

If I had my way I would spend all day getting high and laying under my warm covers.


----------



## Hannah (Oct 2, 2005)

schitzophreniic said:


> When my girlfriend broke up with me i couldnt sleep or eat for days, i went out to buy pills to sleep. It didnt help, i got sick. I dunno, marijuana or oil helps.


it's funny, just a mention of oil and i knew you were Canadian, lol. i'm having a terrible time lately, no reason that stands out, i just don't wanna get out of bed.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I had this again today - I went to be around 5am (I guess I was wired on caffeine), got up at 1pm with a nasty headache. I took aspirin and it didn't help so I remembered that I needed to take Paxil. I did and then slept from 5pm to 11pm or so. Now I am up and am not sure if I will be able to go back to sleep.


----------



## pm5kbebop (Oct 22, 2005)

I sometimes sleep to avoid depression,problem is the few minutes before i actually fall asleep are the worst.its like feeding time for my depression.


----------



## Peachiepeach90 (Oct 25, 2005)

I sleep as much as I can to try and forget the things im going through with my panic disorder and whatnot.. but it seems right when i wake up everything comes right back to me, and im in the same spot i was in before..


----------



## Sadiebean (Aug 24, 2005)

"I like to sleep whenever i can (if i can fall asleep), but lately i have been waking up in a cold sweat with my heart pounding and racing like crazy. Now its in my dreams "

That was happening to me almost every day a couple months ago. It still happens a few times a week, but it's getting better. It's still a problem though, because I'm always scared that it's going to happen, so I worry about that. I don't take sleeping pills, but I do use Adivan, sometimes to relax at bedtime, sometimes just to get through a high anxiety day. I try not to use it every day. I don't want to be dependant on it.


----------



## spig (Oct 24, 2005)

not really .my anxiety makes it really hard to sleepnow .i tend to have unconfortable dreams too so sleep isnt much of an escape for me. im more awake at night then during the day because things play on my mind more.iused to take Valium to help me sleep which was a really bad idea.i got a bit hooked and started getting heart palpitations and stuff.now i just stik to nice and safe herbal remedies.......


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

oh gosh yes. I used to take sleeping pills and nyquil with some chamomile tea to really knock me out. When I woke up I wouldn't know what day it was or if I got up at 4 o'clock, I wouldn't know if it was am or pm. I don't do that anymore.


----------



## powerman (Nov 12, 2003)

Hmmm, occasionally, but not too often... I usually go for a jog when I am feeling really down, and that seems to help better.


----------



## kenny84 (Jul 11, 2005)

i spend almost 15-18 hours of my day sleeping.
the other 6-9 hours im either doing homework, watching movies/tv, or cleaning up.
its sad really...


----------



## pm5kbebop (Oct 22, 2005)

you sleep close to 18 hours a day?HOW?


----------



## missnat84 (Dec 31, 2004)

Wish i could sleep 18 hours of the day.


----------



## pm5kbebop (Oct 22, 2005)

missnat84 said:


> Wish i could sleep 18 hours of the day.


hell me too,maybe then i'll cherish my time awake rather than the other way around.


----------



## missnat84 (Dec 31, 2004)

pm5kbebop said:


> missnat84 said:
> 
> 
> > Wish i could sleep 18 hours of the day.
> ...


 :dito


----------



## kenny84 (Jul 11, 2005)

its actually really easy.
i just lie in bed hug my soft pillow and dont think about anything else except how good this hugging sensation is then Im gone for 3 hours. I wake up, realize theres nothing else better I could be doing then back asleep again. Its like that all day. I mean other then times I'm doing things that make me feel good, Im sleeping.
these are only days i feel really down or when theres nothing to do. its not all the time.


----------

